# Auctioning a Dead Horse...



## Roose Hurro (Jul 10, 2010)

Heh... found this.  Not sure if this should be in Lynx Plox or not, but hey, given how many times we tend to beat the proverbial dead horse, I found this of interest, and thought I'd throw it here for commentary:

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20100709/D9GRKJ8O0.html

... just for curiousity's sake.


----------

